# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Πάρτυ ΠΟΙΑΘ

## Telltails

Από σήμερα και κάθε Πέμπτη στις 22.00 στο bar του Ομίλου.
Ακτή Δηλαβέρη 3
Μικρολίμανο

----------


## Asterias

Αυτός ο όμιλος με κάθε τι που κάνει μας εκπλήσει. Πολύ όμορφη ιδέα. Συγχαρητήρια

----------

